
Introducing the for-if anti-pattern - The Old New Thing - Site Home - MSDN Blogs - ajdecon
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2011/12/27/10251210.aspx
======
hashfold
Terribly junk code.

